# ZCCIV Car Show @ Quality Nissan 5-16-04



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

2nd Annual ZCCIV All Z Car Show 

Sunday, May 16th, 2004... 

Quality Nissan, 41895 Motor Car Parkway, Temecula CA 92591 

The All Z Car Show will be held from 10:00 am to 2:00pm. Pre-registration will be $10.00, $15.00 on day of show.

Each entrant will receive a T-shirt, Dash Plaque, one raffle ticket and free food and drink. T-shirts will be on sale the day of show for $10.00 or you may order extras with your entrant’s fee. 

Our famous DJ RAY will again be with us and will handle the raffle. We will also have a 50/50 raffle. Bring the kids, there will be jumping tents and entertainment for the whole family. 

19 Trophies will be awarded in the following categories by people’s choice.

240Z OEM 240Z MOD 1970-73 

260Z OEM 260Z MOD 1974 

280 OEM 280Z MOD 1975-78 

280ZX OEM 280ZX MOD 1979-83 

300Z OEM 300Z MOD 1984-89 

300Z OEM 300Z MOD 1990-96 

350Z OEM 350Z MOD 2003-04 

510 OEM 510 OEM 

In Progress Best Race Car Best of Show 

Register Here


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Greg, will you sponsor another All Nissan meet this summer or fall?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Mr. Nice Guy said:


> Hey Greg, will you sponsor another All Nissan meet this summer or fall?


I hope to, but I'm not sure on that yet. I'd hate to skip a year, but we'll see.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Just found out that Mr K's (Mr. Katayama, the first president of Datsun in the US) original, yellow, personal Z car will be on display.

http://www.nissanusa.com/insideNissan/HeritageLanding


----------

